# بعض تعاليم المسيحية



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (1 فبراير 2008)

حقوق المرأة​*•         النساء مساويات للرجال.                              غلاطية 28:3

•         الرجال مطالبون بأن يحبوا نساءهم.            أفسس 25:5 - 29

•         النساء لهن نفس حقوق الرجال.               1 كورنثوس 11:11
​*

*الجنس والزواج*

*•         الكتاب المقدس صريح في إعلانه أن شريعة الزوجة الواحدة هي مخطط الله للزواج.
 متى 4:19-6

•        الامتناع عن العلاقات الجنسية بين الرجل وزوجته مسموح به لفترة محدودة بالاتفاق المشترك للزوجين ولغرض التفرغ للصلاة.
1 كورنثوس 5:7

•         الطلاق غير مصرح به إلا لعلة الزنا.
 متى   32:5 و3:19- 5 و9

•         كل من طلق إمرأته لغير علة الزنا وتزوج من إمرأة أخرى فإنه يزني.
متى 19:9*

*حقوق الإنسان*

*•         كل إنسان له حرية الاختيار في قبول هبة خلاص المسيح أو رفضها.
يوحنا 12:1و لوقا 8:10-10

•         الكتاب المقدس لا يفضل جنساً فوق الآخر.
غلاطية  28:3 و كولوسي  11:3 

•         في الكتاب المقدس نرى الله يقدم حبه لجميع الناس. ويسوع المسيح قد مات على الصليب من أجل خطية العالم كله.
 يوحنا 16:3

•         المسيحيون مطالبون أن يحبوا جميع الناس حتى الأعداء.
متى 43:5-48

•         المسيحيون مطالبون بعدم إدانة الآخرين.
روميه 4:14

*

*الديموقراطية*

*•         المسيحية تفصل بين الدين والدولة، بين قيصر والله.
لوقا 25:20 

•         المسيحية دين روحي، وهي لا تفرض قوانيناً على المجتمع. إن يسوع    يهتم بتغيير قلوب الناس، وعندما يتغير الفرد فإن المجتمع سيتغير بالتالي.
يوحنا 63:6 و10:10

 •         ليس هدف المسيحية الوصول إلى الحكم بل من تعاليم المسيحية أننا يجب أن نخضع للحكام والمسئولين مهما كانت ديانتهم.
تيطس 1:3و1 تيموثاوس 1:2-4

•          المسيحيون مطالبون بأن لا يحاكموا أو يعاقبوا من لا يتفقون معهم في العقيدة.
1 بطرس 9:3 و لوقا 37:6

*


*الضمان الأبدي*

*•         يستطيع أي إنسان أن يضمن مصيره الأبدي عن طريق الإيمان بالمسيح يسوع.                 2 تيموثاوس 12:1

•         إرادة الله نحو الانسان هى دائماً لخيره.
رومية 28:8

•        الله يدعو جميع الناس للإيمان.
 يوحنا 16:3و رومية 9:10-13

•         لا دينونة على كل من يقبل المسيح بالإيمان.
رومية 1:8

•        مسرات السماء هي مسرات الروح، مسرات العفة والقداسة.
 متى 30:22 و رؤيا 22*

*
اتمنى من الرب يسوع انى الموضوع يكون عجبكم  انا قريته وعجبنى عشان كده حطيته ويا رب كل مسلم يحاول يفهم يعنى ايه حريه ويعنى ايه حب ويترك السيف وتابع السيف *

صلو من اجلى ضعفى​


----------



## Rayieq (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعض تعاليم المسيحية*

واااااااااااااااو 
موضوع جميل جدا جدا
اشكرك ولله يعطيك العافية

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## صوت الرب (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعض تعاليم المسيحية*

*إستمتعت بقراءة موضوعك يا Please Be Clear
شكرا على الموضوع الرائغ الذي يبين عظمة تعاليم الكتاب المقدس
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## اشوريه (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعض تعاليم المسيحية*

عاشت الايادي


----------



## fredyyy (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعض تعاليم المسيحية*

*Please Be Clear*

*شكراً لهذا المجهود الرائع *

*وفعلاً ياريت كل من يبحث عن الشريعة يقرأ الكتاب المقدس كلام الله الحقيقي*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعض تعاليم المسيحية*

*fredyyy +Rayieq + اشوريه + صوت الرب 
شكرا ليك ولمرورك  اذكورنى انا الخاطئ فى صلوتكم وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك ويستخدمك لتوصيل كلمة المسيح وربنا يكون معكم ومع كل من يشارك فى نقل كلمة الله 
*​


----------



## peace the best (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بعض تعاليم المسيحية*

جميل جداَو مهم ...........


----------

